# VET and RSPCA VISIT



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks to the person who called the above, We have just aced the latest visits from both! 

Just in case the person reads this 
CHAMELEONS DO NOT HAVE WATER BOWLS so calling the authorities and stating that "the green things" have no water really didnt go down well with either authorities who have now had to waste their time attending to find out what "the green things" actually are!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Glad you have had a positive experience from it. It's amazing what some people will accuse you of without any knowledge at all.

Green things, laughable.

All the best


----------



## touchthesky (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha thats pathetic.

People are idiots.


----------



## Abercrombiezombie (Mar 16, 2013)

lol, makes you laugh, if it wasn't such a p****take.

Still, at least the powers that be KNOW that you KNOW what your doing, more than likely they will be on your door asking you for advice !

As for the 'green thing' person.... :whistling2:


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

AbercrombieZombie said:


> lol, makes you laugh, if it wasn't such a p****take.
> 
> Still, at least the powers that be KNOW that you KNOW what your doing, more than likely they will be on your door asking you for advice !
> 
> As for the 'green thing' person.... :whistling2:


Funny you should say that as they have asked on 3 occasions now for us to identify stuff!


----------

